# I am disapointed now with Trump...



## Boys (Feb 11, 2017)

I feels like I am not great with my latest willing and of course I will change the market in future election. Now I wanted a new leader and if Trump alive or died in 2020 we can see in future. It are not my Trump plans now. I am willing other politicians now. You have many chooses in my question. Let us starting the question. I maybe wanted Clinton next election but do not vote on her in this quieston. Or maybe.


----------



## Boys (Feb 11, 2017)

Clinton are this year if Trump gets his job to Clinton or Trump maybe want new election soon of days between Clinton and Cruz. Or directly Clinton on president role. I get wrong with Clinton in 2020. Maybe I want Sanders in 2020 a class fight between Sanders and Trump and Sanders have to win if he is old and retired after 2020. I want two republican Haley and Cruz in 2020 and then Sanders.


----------



## Boys (Feb 11, 2017)

Trump are not like Bush and Cruz an fascist he is racist how is dangerous if he visit California, Florida and Chicago there is murder there right ? A few visit in home then foreign visit at least in Europe and Canada and Japan he can visit and that's okey for Trump but rest he cannot be between.

A risk to get killed. Not best to get killed. Maybe Trump all ready will quit president job and get new poll in USA or give the job to Clinton or Sanders in Supreme Court.


----------



## depotoo (Feb 11, 2017)

You are not American, so where are you from?


----------



## Boys (Feb 11, 2017)

Trump give up contract to Sanders I now willings in Supreme Court. Sanders get that job he want 2016's. A dream I have to get Sanders as president all ready.


----------



## Boys (Feb 11, 2017)

depotoo said:


> You are not American, so where are you from?



I'm from Colorado yes sir yes right.


----------



## Boys (Feb 11, 2017)

Wait A minute. It are Clinton or Sanders in Supreme Court.


----------



## westwall (Feb 11, 2017)

Boys said:


> Wait A minute. It are Clinton or Sanders in Supreme Court.









Oh, I highly doubt that.  English is maybe your third language, or you're using google translate.  So, where are you really from?


----------



## Boys (Feb 11, 2017)

I am immigrant from South America.

I am now in Colorado.


----------



## westwall (Feb 11, 2017)

Boys said:


> I am immigrant from South America.
> 
> I am now in Colorado.






Really?  Where?  You don't talk like a South American.  You seem far more scandinavian to me.  You remind me of the Swedish Cook from The Muppets Show..


----------



## emilynghiem (Feb 17, 2017)

Boys said:


> Clinton are this year if Trump gets his job to Clinton or Trump maybe want new election soon of days between Clinton and Cruz. Or directly Clinton on president role. I get wrong with Clinton in 2020. Maybe I want Sanders in 2020 a class fight between Sanders and Trump and Sanders have to win if he is old and retired after 2020. I want two republican Haley and Cruz in 2020 and then Sanders.



Dear Boys and  westwall
Sorry but I'm not done trying to figure out how to configure all the leaders
we have into key positions in govt, like a huge, multi-level chess game.

How about Sanders for Labor Secretary?
What about Allen West for Security Advisor?

Where could we place Nader and the Greens to create
sustainable health care coops and medical education programs
and internships to meet the demand for universal care?

Sure this could span over several administrations.
but instead of giving up on this one, why not open the floor
and the doors for all leaders to come in and take on some of the reform work in teams?


----------



## Boys (Feb 23, 2017)

*Pence ready take over injured Trump's after next election and of course he should win and win 2024 then finally win third term 2028. 2020-2032 president. 

Around ten magnifics years as president this Anti Abortion politicians today vice president I perhaps willings if Trump quit before next election.

Or Sanders vs Cruz in next election night.

Cruz are best for me even did likes Pence in 3 terms.

National security to have Pence in 3 terms.

Conservative leader.*


----------

